

Blueseed or Canada? - davidcrow
http://startupnorth.ca/2012/05/09/blueseed-or-canada/?__lsa=7e578a7b

======
rdl
Blueseed is close enough to Sand Hill to let companies raise from them easily,
and near enough that investors will personally make the trip -- especially for
demo days, although those could be held onshore too.

There is a clear quality of life advantage (aside from startups, living in
Vancouver or Montreal would be amazing), but no bucks, no buck rogers, as the
expression goes.

------
ColinWright
How is healthcare in Canada compared to the US?

~~~
davidcrow
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_the_health_care_s...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_the_health_care_systems_in_Canada_and_the_United_States)

"A 2007 review of all studies comparing health outcomes in Canada and the US
in a Canadian peer-reviewed medical journal found that "health outcomes may be
superior in patients cared for in Canada versus the United States, but
differences are not consistent."[7] Life expectancy is longer in Canada, and
its infant mortality rate is lower than that of the U.S., but there is debate
about the underlying causes of these differences."

~~~
ColinWright
My question is less about the quality - which I assumed is more-or-less
similar - but in the acquisition of and payment for.

~~~
davidcrow
Acquisition? Healthcare in Canada is managed provincially, so there are
difference between each province. In Ontario, OHIP (Ontario Health Insurance
Plan) covers a wide range of health services; however, it does not pay for
services that are not medically necessary, such as cosmetic surgery.

OHIP is paid for out Federal Transfer payments and Ontario taxes.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontario_Health_Insurance_Plan>

There is an external health premium (aka a tax) that maxes at $900 annually.
OHIP generally costs about 10cents of every tax dollar spent in Ontario
[http://news.ontario.ca/mohltc/en/2012/05/a-real-wage-
freeze-...](http://news.ontario.ca/mohltc/en/2012/05/a-real-wage-freeze-for-
doctors-the-facts.html)

But it is accounted for in existing personal and corporate taxes.

------
maybird
How are taxes in Canada compared to the US?

~~~
davidcrow
Depends on if you are talking corporate tax rates, personal income tax, etc.

[http://slumbuddy.wordpress.com/2011/03/20/comparison-of-
us-a...](http://slumbuddy.wordpress.com/2011/03/20/comparison-of-us-and-
canadian-tax-rates-for-2010/)

Though it feels like some of the statistics are biased towards Canada.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxation_in_Canada> provides a comparison of
personal income tax with Canada being higher than the US.

Canada Single no kids - 31.6% US Single no kids - 29.1%

Canada Married 2 kids - 21.5% US Married 2 kids - 11.9%

My experience is that I have less disposable income in Canada (based on my
living previous in Pennsylvania, Illinois and Texas), but I have more
available services including healthcare.

